# Water Well Basics



## Cast-Iron (Nov 8, 2013)

I've seen some posts here that gave me the impression some general discussion on the topic of water wells is warranted. Water is critical to survival and often is taken for granted in the 9 to 5 rat race we call life. Having worked on a number of different well types over the years, I thought I could try and explain some of the basics to consider for each individual situation. Like how these different types of systems work and some the pros and cons for each system. It is my hope this information will help the "novice" to select the best system for his or her needs. I am not in the well business and I am not a licensed well technician. I offer this information for your entertainment purposes only.

Unless your well is artesian, you will need a method to lift the water to the surface where you can either use or store it for future use. Typically this is accomplished through one of two methods: electrically driven pumps or mechanical cylinders. Both pumps and cylinders are installed at the lower end of the pipe used to push the water up from some distance below the static water level of the well. This depth is usually determined by the production value of the well and how fast you intend to produce this water.

*Mechanical Cylinders* Mechanical cylinders have a moveable "sucker rod" which bobs up and down inside the production pipe. As this rod is lifted, water in the cylinder is pushed through an upper valve and into the water column within the pipe. On the down stroke, this upper valve closes and fresh water enters the cylinder through the lower valve. Hand pumps and wind mills utilize this type of mechanical system to push water to the surface.

*Windmills:* Pros ~ Uses the wind to power the system and can lift water from great depths with a large enough wheel diameter. Cons ~ Can be seen from great distances which may draw unwanted attention to your location. No wind means no water. Cylinders require periodic maintenance to replace the leather valve components. Usually installed with a large water reservoir to bridge those periods of insufficient winds.

*Hand Pumps* Pros ~ Human powered means if you've got the arm strength you've got water. Cons ~ Requires valuable time and energy to produce water when you may already have enough chores on your survival plate. Requires some periodic maintenance on the valves.

*Electrical Pumps* Hermetically sealed electric motors are coupled to rotary impeller pumps that push the water to the surface when the motor is operating. The motors are installed beneath the pump and power is provided by an external wire which when properly installed is shielded to allow direct contact with water. These pumps can be A/C, D/C, or both. These pumps and motors are sized for the conditions of the well such as depth and production requirements.

*A/C Pumps* Pros ~ Quiet and efficient these pumps usually last many years. Design often include a pressurized system for faster water distribution and uphill runs. Cons ~ requires an A/C power source (grid, generator, or D/C source with a sufficiently sized inverter).

*D/C Pumps* Pros ~ Quiet, efficient, off grid and remote applications. I have pumps that are still producing after over 15 years of service. Typically we tie these pumps to gravity feed systems (although I think they could be used with a pressurized system but I am not sure of this). No wind is no problem with a solar array. No loss of efficiency converting D/C to A/C either. These systems can easily be installed with a relatively low profile to minimize their detection by unwanted visitors. Cons ~ If you rely strictly on solar to power you won't produce any water from dusk till dawn. You may have to incur the added costs of a water reservoir for any high use applications.

I hope my effort here will in some way help the water well novice make a better informed decision for his or her well water system. Good luck!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

You can add dug wells where you can use a bucket and rope.
Also shallow wells where the hand or electric pump is on the top of the well and there is no apparatus at the bottom.


----------

